# Contributing users: Post here if you do not have an email account setup.



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

If you'd like one, post here and I'll get your info to you in a PM asap.

Include what you'd like the mailname to be (*whatever*@sevenstring.org)


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I have one at Yahoo and my site. That is all. I could get one here too, I take it. Cool. 

_Is that an "I want one"? - Chris_


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll take it!

[email protected] please


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> Is that an "I want one"?



Yes. That would be cool.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd like one. [email protected] would be cool.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

PM's Sent to all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pretty cool offer, but I don't use email enough to need more than 3, lol!


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Pretty cool offer, but I don't use email enough to need more than 3, lol!


Doesn't mean you have to use it.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Pretty cool offer, but I don't use email enough to need more than 3, lol!


Dude, you are not a contributing user so this thread doesn't apply to you.


----------

